# Fish Spatula



## ThEoRy

Ok I'm running out of Western knives to rehandle here.


----------



## brainsausage

Gimme!


----------



## apicius9

Very nice! What's next? 

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38

Thats cool-oddly enough i started making a re-handle for a cranked palette knife today as a gift for a friend.


----------



## Brad Gibson

that is sexy


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Super clean and nice Rick!


----------



## CoqaVin

I need a good fish spat be cool if you could do one for me Rick THANKS!d


----------



## Chef Andy

That's really cool. Looks awesome. What's the handle made from?


----------



## CoqaVin

Chef Andy said:


> That's really cool. Looks awesome. What's the handle made from?



I would guess Amboyana Burl or Redwood Burl?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Spatulawood burl


----------



## CoqaVin

hahah Chris :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Burl Source

Very cool spatula.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice Rick! We're going to have to talk sometime about how you pulled off that spacer trick, very slick!


----------



## ThEoRy

I always forget what type of wood it is. I usually get this stuff from Craig Stevens on Ebay but in my purchase history I am unable to view the details of the items. Let's just say it's stabilized awesomewood. For the construction I glued one spacer to each scale then I glued the top scale to the spatula. After that I glued another spacer to the bottom half of the scale to make it flush with the tang. Then I just glued the other scale on to sandwich it all together, pinned it and finished. Now I just need to hope it all stays together.....


----------



## ThEoRy

apicius9 said:


> Very nice! What's next?
> 
> Stefan




Actually, I may have a Forschner scimitar laying around somewhere..


----------



## brianh

Killer.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> For the construction I glued one spacer to each scale then I glued the top scale to the spatula. After that I glued another spacer to the bottom half of the scale to make it flush with the tang. Then I just glued the other scale on to sandwich it all together, pinned it and finished.




Cool, thanks for sharing Rick


----------



## NO ChoP!

ThEoRy said:


> Now I just need to hope it all stays together.....



I did one with almost identical construction a while back. It's gotten heavy use with zero problems.


----------

